

HN Roundup: Hacker News Hacks - rcfox

Between browser extensions, Dotjs, Greasemonkey, etc., there are many ways of hacking HN. Most of them seem to be crappy or esoteric.<p>Let's round up all of the hacks that we actually find useful!
======
jawns
Highlight new comments on HN homepage (Greasemonkey script):

[http://coding.pressbin.com/74/Update-on-Greasemonkey-
script-...](http://coding.pressbin.com/74/Update-on-Greasemonkey-script-for-
Hacker-News-homepage)

------
rcfox
HNCommentTracker (Chrome extension) - Highlights comments you haven't seen
before, and shows an indicator of how many new comments exist for comment
pages that you've previously read.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imeeonmdbakdmilnnc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imeeonmdbakdmilnnccaddiplgjjhbog)

------
rcfox
Hacker News Collapsible Comments (Chrome extension) - Lets you collapse entire
comment threads.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd)

